# Finally: Parnis flieger review!!!



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Parnis Flieger Review.

Finally after 8 weeks of patience I got my Parnis Flieger in the mail on Saturday.
It is a 70 Euro watch.

First impression is good.
It feels very good in my hands, it has a considerable weight, something you expect of these kind of watches.









The lines of the case are very classic.





























The case consists of 3 pieces: the bezel, the case and the back.
The bezel is press fitted with an O ring on the case, this is not completely closing on the maincase, I think when removing the bezel again and pressing it together again this will be solved. And it is not pressed together evenly all way round.



















What I like is the shape of the bezel, I curves inward with a concavity shaped curve, VERY NICE eastatic feature.
The crown is of the pocketwatch model only very finely made.
The back is screwed with 6 screws and also here there is a little clearance between the maincase due to the O ring, but it is all evenly around.
On the side of the watch it is said that it is number 117/1000 If this is true I don't know. IE: will they stop production when 1000 is reached???
On the back there is: 0123456, YES I CAN COUNT! I learned that in elementary school. HAHAHA










Conclusions about the case:
I don't think it is watertight! 
I would advise it only as a dress watch, not a working horse ;-)
Polishing and the brushing is well done end very evenly.
I like that the upper case is polished, so the top view is all polished.
The glass fitting is almost in a line with the bezel, only the press ring is the gap, well done.
After removing the caseback it appeared that the back has no centering ring, and the screws were only 2 or 3 pitches screwed down, I don't like that one, it will be very likely to damage the thread there. Mounting the back was not easily done, as it should be done very easily!
The leather strap is very nice in style with this kind of watch, I like the widening of it towards the watch. Quality is a bit like nubuck leather, I like it a lot.
*I will give the case a reasonable 7.5 out of 10.*

The movement:
Due to time restrictions I did not do a tear down, My wife wants to see me also, after the shop is closed&#8230;. ;-)
It will come in future I think.
First identifying the watch: IT IS MOLNJA BASED!!!! I included a picture of the Molnja lever plate, It is exactly the same. And also the escapewheel bridge of a Molnja fits one on one in this movement, I tried that! Soviet will like that one!!!!!!!
Molnja:








What I like is that the hairspring pins in the compass are that of a brequet spring model, Molnja heritage, as they have Brequet springs. It gives very little clearance in the hairspring compass, VERY GOOD this one!
The spring is breathing well all way round and equal. So there will be little isochronism problems, I didn't checked it though, time restrictions you know ;-)
The topplate is roughly grinded, A pity, in the centre you can still see the star like engravements, almost grinded away, on the outer ring the engravements remains.
If that star would still be there it would be much nicer I think.









There was also a bent screwhead on the crownwheel, how it is mounted I like, very classical, I tried to fasten the screw but didn't work, it would brake, so it is too long, must be replaced.









The wheel quality is very high, very well polished and they look very smooth, even under the microscope I didn't find any strange burrs or something like that.









The oiling quality is good, everywhere just the right amount of oil, no oil outside the oilcups, VERY GOOD!!!
The watch is very CLEAN and nothing can be found to say something wrong about that one.









Did you noticed the highly polished sides of the topplate? NICE!
I like the balancing weights on the balance, makes it looks even more beautiful!
The timing quality is that of Swiss quality:
Dial U: +15s/24h
Dial D: +15s/12h
Crown R: +10s/14h
Crown L: +11s/24h
Crown U: +2s/24h
Crown D: +5s/24h
So we can make a very good COSC watch out of this one!!!!!!!
Watch was half way wound when I did the timing.
I timed it as it came, Demagnetized first of course!
So what can we say about this one:
2 minor aestatical things found: the grinding of the topplate and one bent screwhead!
And one final picture on the wrist, As I understand you folks like that.










Hope you enjoyed it again!
Nice day and regards,
RJ van Melle.


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

excelent review. Thank you for taking time to share your expertise with us. And very nice watch indeed. I will probably get one myself to compare it with my lge from steinhart.
Btw, how is the lume on this one.
And what is the frequency of the movement.
Sorry, i cannot type questionmark, and i cannot type capital letters, except where it does so automaticaly... Crappy nokia e seventy one. I have just discovered i cannot type numbers...o|


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Excellent, as usual |>


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Another great review, thanks.

The only thing I do not understand is the molnia part. The movement is a SeaGull 6497 clone. Did molnia used the unitas as an example too?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear Martin,
in this threat:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=368166
There are 2 pictures of the seagull movement.
The dial side is alway the most important thing when identifying.
End I posted THE ORIGINAL also.
the mainplate is different.
It resembles the Monlnja watch much better.
As we all know The Soviets and China once had very friendly relations, 
At that period the USSR invested enourmes in knowledge and industries in China to make it a good modernized Peoples Republic!
The ChiangJiang motorcycle is a fine example as it was even for the USSR an outdated BMW (m70/m71) sidevalve based engine.
I think this Monljna connection dates back from that era.
I am guessing here but it makes sence I think....
I think Chascomb or Soviet will know more about the molnja connections
And I like the idea that is NOT an ETA clone, HAHAHAAHAHa |>|>|>

nice day,
RJ van Melle.


----------



## 0jatakk0 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice review of a great watch. I've had one for about a year, and I love it. It's one of the most accurate watches I own, oddly enough. Plus, knowing that I have #117/1000 is an exclusive feeling...:roll:

Enjoy! :-!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Hadn't seen a cali dial on a flieger before! Interesting combination.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

0jatakk0 said:


> Nice review of a great watch. I've had one for about a year, and I love it. It's one of the most accurate watches I own, oddly enough. Plus, knowing that I have #117/1000 is an exclusive feeling...:roll:
> 
> Enjoy! :-!


hehehe, everyone has 117/1000  On all kinds of types...










Even on TAO's I've seen cases with this number :think:

regards,

Martin


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Even on TAO's I've seen cases with this number :think:


Guess they use the same case factory...


----------



## tadman (Mar 7, 2008)

So you're saying if I email and ask for # 007/1000 on the next run, you don't think this will happen?  I just looked at my Parnis, there's no case number.


----------



## linus1908 (Aug 13, 2009)

tadman said:


> So you're saying if I email and ask for # 007/1000 on the next run, you don't think this will happen?  I just looked at my Parnis, there's no case number.


Perhaps it came from another production line:-d


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Now the BIG 1 million $ question: what does 117 mean ;-)
Is there on the others also 0123456 on the case back? :-d

regards,
RJ van Melle.


----------



## linus1908 (Aug 13, 2009)

How long can it work when it is full winding？


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

rmelle said:


> Now the BIG 1 million $ question: what does 117 mean ;-)
> Is there on the others also 0123456 on the case back? :-d
> 
> regards,
> RJ van Melle.


Yep, mine has the same 'serial number':










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

It looks like a very nice example, where did you get it?


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

@ Martin:
Your movement has the central star around the hourwheel pivot on the topplate! 
much better huh! :roll: 
QC is still an issue.....
@ Linus: 
Mine does run about 60!!!! hours, not normal but really nice! |>
@ Suncoast:
I got mine from Dutch marktplaats (something like marketplace :-d)
http://kopen.marktplaats.nl/search....&q=parnis&g=0&postcode=&distance=&search=Zoek

regards,
RJ van Melle.


----------



## mene_menelaou (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice review, thank you!


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

I forgot to answer a question:
@ ChzechMate: Sorry overlooked your questons! :think:
The lume: nothing to depend on, if reletively warm it is quite well, when the watch is cold NO lume.
These Lumes react on heat and light imput during the day, they get loaded so to say.
The time the lume stay is not that very good, But can't really say, at night normaly I am sleeping HAHAHA :-d I think about a small 3~6 hours
In the morning the lume is gone completely.
And the beat frequency is 18000.

regards,
RJ van Melle.


----------



## CzechMate (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you RJ, I appreciate it! :-!
I usually sleep at night as well and when I need to tell the time during the night, I have a projector showing the time on the ceiling, but I like how people go "Aaaahhhhhh, look at your watch!" when the see my Steinhart LGE in dark places, shining like a torch...;-)
So, this watch is 18000bph.... my GETAT 6497 homage watch runs at 21600, which is strange, when the original 6497 movement runs at 18000...:think: I wonder why they change the frequency of the movement, must be complicating things for them... :-d



rmelle said:


> I forgot to answer a question:
> @ ChzechMate: Sorry overlooked your questons! :think:
> The lume: nothing to depend on, if reletively warm it is quite well, when the watch is cold NO lume.
> These Lumes react on heat and light imput during the day, they get loaded so to say.
> ...


----------



## Crispy B (Dec 14, 2009)

Rmelle, I have been considering this precise model. 

Did you improve on the timekeeping?


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear,

NOPE, not needed to.
BUT: timekeeping isn't THÉ most important thing there is: that can be regulated!
more important is the building quality, and of this movement that was actually VERY good!!!
Even the genaral POOR oiling quality was on this one well done...
But as for QC: one can be very good, the other you just don't know.
That is a bit of a red line (correct english) in the modern Chinese watches.
You can be VERY lucky or VERY unhappy...
But I would buy it and let a watchmaker just take a look at it...
for a small inspection, ANY watchmaker would like to open such a Chinese mech. watch.
Take care of the water resistance of this one: DON'T TRUST IT!!!!

regards,
RJ van melle.


----------



## misterpete (Jun 11, 2010)

What do you mean by it can only be a "dress watch" and not a "working horse?" Do you mean the quality of the case means that it can only be worn sparingly or else something will fall apart?

Lovely watch, where did you buy it from?



rmelle said:


> Dear,
> 
> NOPE, not needed to.
> BUT: timekeeping isn't THÉ most important thing there is: that can be regulated!
> ...


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear misterpete,

What I meant was:
Not a working horse as water resistance of the case is HHHmmm suspicious, I wouldn't trust it.
A working horse watch: Do everything with it...
I use my GMT as a working horse: 
when working with the horses, horseriding, working on my vintage cars, even welding (and THAT is a watch killer, need to demagnitze it every time hahaha) brick laying, chopping down trees, concrete demolision with pneumatic hammer... YES, I do more than only watchmaking hahaha... when you have an old house you need to :think:
Everything a mech. watch is not supposed to be near hahaha! |> 
And this first bad GMT is still running perfectly within COSC norms.
As for the Parnis: not wise to do this all.
AND: the watch is also too big for all this kind of stuff.

regards,
RJ van Melle.

PS: I bought the watch at Dutch Marktplaats: www.marktplaats.nl
the seller was EU-webshop, good person to deal with.
When you type Parnis you will find him.


----------



## misterpete (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahaha Holy ****!

Now I understand what a working horse is. Thanks for explaining



rmelle said:


> Dear misterpete,
> 
> What I meant was:
> Not a working horse as water resistance of the case is HHHmmm suspicious, I wouldn't trust it.
> ...


----------



## rmelle (Feb 13, 2010)

Dear,
Well that's why I have only one statement:
ROLEX is THÉ best watch in the world...
I have them and my dear "old" Alpha GMT is enduring all of them tests...
HHHHHHHmmm says enough I think..... :-!+

regards,
RJ van Melle.


----------



## mazdamx594 (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent review! I love reading the step by step analyses. As far as the watch goes, I like the combination of the dial with the sub second dial at 6, I hadn't seen that combination with those particular hour markers before. Great purchase, wear it well.

Chris


----------



## SoDisWat (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the great review.

(Hoop Holland doen goed in die sokker wereld beker!)


----------



## wildwildwes (Apr 25, 2010)

Yessir, another THOROUGH and excellent review... (and considering the time it obviously took just shooting the [great] images, a labor or love as well!)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Great review. I've been looking at this model for a while and I think you just persuaded me to get one!


----------



## OtisWay (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent review.
Thanks for sharing your impressions with such a detail.

I own two Parnis (a flieger model -a little different from that one of yours- and a DeckWatch one) and I am extremely satisfied with both of them.

I agree that considering the price and the quality of these watches we can say that they are very good mechanical watches.

Regards.


----------



## datachomper (Sep 27, 2011)

I just picked up my own 44mm flieger. Different face but same asian 6498 movement as the OP. Here are some crappy phone pics and my general impressions:

Pros:

The watch looks great! I really like the polished concave bezel and the complex curves on the lugs.
The dial is clean and the lume is applied very evenly.
The strap that comes with it is very soft and comfortable.
Winding feels solid and the mechanics of the click feel nice.
Lume is green on the numbers and blue on that hands, kind of a neat design.
Seems to be keeping about +30s per day with my personal error, but probably needs to wear in a bit.
No rotor, so it doesn't have that loud "ratchet" sound that my other Parnis has. Also 11mm is a much more manageable height for my wrist. (7.5'')
The 6498 movement is decorated nicely and is large enough to be fun to sit and stare at.
Cons:

Received the watch with a stuck hairspring causing a +2hr per day increase in time. After hitting it against my wrist a couple times it unstuck itself (Hey, it's only a $60 watch)
I'm not sure what the strap is made of, but it has some kind of rubber coating the edges that probably won't last long.
Lume only lasts about an hour
Non-hacking (minor quibble)
The mineral crystal has very slight swirl marks that aren't perceptible, but cast a swirl shadow on the watchface if it hits the sunlight just right.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Martin_B said:


> Another great review, thanks.
> 
> The only thing I do not understand is the molnia part. The movement is a SeaGull 6497 clone. Did molnia used the unitas as an example too?
> 
> ...


The movement appears to be a Sea-Gull ST36/TY-3621 (Unitas 6498 design), I have the same movement in my Wilson. I'm also confused by the Molnia reference

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## knotlover (Mar 10, 2006)

Can anyone provide a lug to lug measurement of the 44mm fliegers? Trying to figure out if it'll fit nicely on my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## shinn315 (Feb 3, 2012)

knotlover said:


> Can anyone provide a lug to lug measurement of the 44mm fliegers? Trying to figure out if it'll fit nicely on my 6.25" wrist.


yes!
i have about the same sized wrist and the one parnis i found that i like is a 44mm and i dont want to buy if it its too big and ill never wear it


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

HI,
An excellent review indeed! I already have 8 PARNIS and I'm awaiting for the 9th, and this model is also one that always pleased me. Your Review has served to encourage, me to buy this model too. Thanks.

Kindest regards,
LM


----------



## AD6MJ (Jun 25, 2010)

datachomper said:


> I just picked up my own 44mm flieger. Different face but same asian 6498 movement as the OP. Here are some crappy phone pics and my general impressions:
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


I've got one like this with Garton on the dial. It came with a lousy strap with deployant that would fly open. I love the watch though. I put it on a Hirsch Liberty that cost almost as much as the watch. It looks great though, and has varied by less than a minute from my atomic reference clock.


----------



## RWB (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info Gents, been eying these and have never seen one in person.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

My Parnis 44mm has 22mm lugs and 117/1000 on case side.

















Keep on ticking...


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey, your watch has the exact same serial number 117/1000 as mine! What are the chances? :-d








Seriously tho, I don't have this watch for long (less than 2 months), but so far this is the most accurate mechanical watch I have. I secretly wanted to replace the glass with a plexi so it would look "warmer"...


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Mines has the same serial num as well!!! lol

fantastic watch for the money


----------

